# Anyone know of ROs Leo St. Denis or Aden James Keele?



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

I recently acquired a copy of the "Marine Radio Manual." On the inside cover is the inscription: "This book was purchased from Leo St. Denis, 3rd Radio Officer - S/S Syosset. June 7th - 1945" signed: Aden James Keele

Looking to see if anyone might know either of these gentlemen.


----------

